# Best Way to Lost Weight



## brandiosborn (Jun 7, 2019)

Hello!
New to this forum and hopeful for some advice ...
Rylee and Paterson spent the past 5 nights/6 days at the kennel. When I picked them up this am ... Rylee was ... round and Paterson was showing quite a bit more rib than usual. We had a pre - scheduled vet appt immediately following p/u so off we went. As I anticipated Rylee had GAINED 4.6 lb's and Paterson LOST 3.5 lb's. For reference ... Rylee (F) is typically a svelte 42 lb's and Paterson (M) a very fit & trim 49.6 lb's. Other than being absolutely furious that the kennel either mixed up their food and/or didn't separate them to eat .. .I need to get Rylee back down to her svelte self. (I'm not as worried about getting P back up.) Suggestions from the group re: best way(s) to accomplish this goal as quickly as is safe? (Obv food portioning is the first step.) I'm specifically curious if too much exercise will be a good thing now that she's got this extra weight on her?


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

OK, so multiple issues here. 

Recall that whatever they experienced at the kennel was likely stressful for them, ...not just the separation but meal and exercise issues...so you do not want to add to that by making radical adjustments or doing some crash diet. I would first (calmly) try to find out what happened there, did they mix up the food? Did they just add too much? If it's the former, I would treat this like you would if you were switching foods, adding her regular food slowly to the mix of whatever she's now accustomed to to avoid stomach upset. If its the latter an adjust more of the right food, then gradually reduce it over the course of a week or so to her regular amount Likewise with exercise, if she's been cooped up avoid the temptation to floor it, but gradually get back into her regular exercise routine.


----------



## tegee26 (Apr 25, 2018)

Same thing happened to us when our V was 15-months old and we went away for 8-days this past January. We boarded him at a very reputable facility. Long story short, we were VERY clear on his eating habits. Our V is a fussy eater and does not eat every meal. If he doesn't eat in the AM we simply leave his bowl of food and let him graze at his leisure. We used to struggle to get him to eat 2-squares a day (even with high value foods) and simply gave in. We explained that to the boarding facility and told them more than once NOT to take his bowl away if he doesn't eat straight away. And let the food stay out until he finishing, etc. Even told them to make sure he eats at least 2-cups per day.

Well fast forward to when we got him back and he was severely malnourished and had lost 5-lbs (10% body weight). He only weighs 49-lbs and on the smaller size for a male V. Needless to say we were extremely upset and it was clear he hadn't eaten well, and possibly not eaten but a few meals in that 8-day span. When he got home he eat two full bowls (3-4 cups) of kibble. It took 3+ weeks to gain all his weight back and to see no ribs again. We were so infuriated that I couldn't even bring myself to complain because I would have blown a gasket on the owner. We simply chalked it up to "NEVER using that facility again". And learned a valuable lessen with boarding our V.

I wish I had better advice, but wanted to let you know you're not alone and we took a keep it simple approach to getting his weight back on!

HTH


----------

